

Tell HN: Saving the moment. An unobtrusive always-on audio capture device. - slackline

First time poster, long time fan of HN here.<p>After a recent impromptu brainstorming session a friend said something to the effect of "Damn it! It would have been amazing if that had been recorded!".<p>We've heard similar complaints over the years in numerous settings and decided to try to solve this pain in a rather unconventional way.<p>We're developing beautiful industrial designed lamp with a high quality omnidirectional microphone that is continuously recording audio in a circular buffer. When something interesting happens touching the lamp causes that moment in time to be marked as "interesting", to be played back and saved at a computer.<p>We're calling it the IdeaLamp. We plan to use it to capture our future brainstorming sessions, crazy conversations and random inspired moments at our office.<p>You'll be able to learn more about the project here as we progress:
http://theidealamp.com
======
jacquesm
Make sure that people in the room where the thing is located are made aware
that they are recorded. Unobtrusive smacks of concealed and that's a no-no in
many places.

read this:

[http://www.fixyourthinking.com/2004/01/recording-phone-
call-...](http://www.fixyourthinking.com/2004/01/recording-phone-call-laws-by-
state.html)

It is really about phone calls, but it has a pretty clear section in the
introduction:

"You are NOT permitted to record ANYONE (video or voice) without their
specific confirmation and written release that they know they are being
recorded at any time, in ANY place (even inside your residence or your
business) - unless it is a telephone/cellphone conversation - THEN you must
also follow each state's laws regarding such."

Neat idea though!

Edit: I see noonespecial beat me to it :)

~~~
slackline
We appreciate this concern and we want to address it completely. The
"intended" use for this device is to capture the impromptu nature of
brainstorming sessions. It will be branded and sold for such purposes. Yet, as
with any tool we cannot dictate how it is used. That is what the law is for.
The onus is on the person who is recording to make those around aware they are
being recorded. As is the case with any recording device.

Glad you think it's a neat idea! Any ideas on how we can ensure it's used in
the intended way?

~~~
lsc
Don't build it into a lamp. Build it into something that looks similar to one
of those speakerphone things... with a big red "recording" LED flashing or
something.

If it's function is more visibly obvious, I might buy it. but I wouldn't buy
the lamp... it looks too much like I'm trying to hide something... and I don't
like looking like I'm trying to hide something. Besides, I don't use desk
lamps.

------
girardkelly
I like it. Smart. Simple. Functional. I've been using audio recorders for
years and always wanted a simple way to record conversations and ideas I'm
having with friends. If you can connect your ideas to and post them
automatically to twitter, blogging and social networking API's it will blow
up! Hopefully you guys go with a hipster IKEA look.

~~~
slackline
Thanks. We hope that such a device will further lower the barrier of capturing
and publishing those often elusive moments of insight and humor we have
amongst friends.

------
noonespecial
Careful, such a device likely has legal implications in many states as it
would certainly qualify as a concealed recording device.

~~~
slackline
This is something we're putting thought into. It is not intended to be used
without the knowledge and consent of people being recorded. If someone wants
to record you without your knowledge it is already trivial. That said we're
designing it to be easily identifiable for branding as well as to signal it's
dual purpose.

